# Dream Tanks



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

If money were no object, you had all the space in the world, your fish wouldn't do anything crazy like bury themselves under rocks, and you had all the time in the world, what would your dream tank be like? You can post pictures, links, or just describe it. 

I've been thinking about this a lot recently, so I wanted to know what other people thought.

I want a goldfish tank that's kind of Japanese-themed... Like with the red arch thingy, a bridge, beige/brown gravel, maybe some cliff-looking things. I would actually love this as an oscar tank, but they tend to mess up the decorations... 

I also want a sorority tank that's all girly and such. Like it would have those plastic bracelets that are in the shape of hearts or stars and whatnot (not Silly Brandz, the hard plastic) glued on the back wall of the tank, black gravel with spherical pink marbles for substrate, and all sorts of girly decor. 

I also think a Paris themed tank would be pretty cool, and one of those pools that double as a fish pond. (I would have ALL THE GOLDFISH... but I feel like I might accidentally kick them or something D


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

OOH, I like this, I have been looking at a Setup, Tank, and stand, if money was no object..omg..Check this out..only 5,000.00


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

It's 650 Gallons..lol..


----------



## Lost Eventide (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh, this is easy xDDD They actually have this setup ready made and for sale (at least the basic aquarium portion. The fish and room itself come separately of course!)

I have been dreaming of a "fish room" centered around the idea of Atlantis or the Nautilus from _20,000 Leagues Under the Sea_ seeing I want my entire house to be very steampunk/victorian-like. The lighting would be all oceany, no windows, and a giant center aquarium.

However, I'd probably put a school scalare angels in it and some larger tetras and such. As beautiful as saltwater aquariums are, I'm not sure if I'd be able to maintain one seeing they're a whole nother level to fishkeeping. I'm fairly confident with freshwater, but I haven't even started to imagine the challenges of saltwater. Besides, there are some amazingly pretty freshwater fish <3

I haven't hunted out a price for this setup yet (not sure if I'd be able to afford it given the career I'm pursuing, but maybe after a couple years of careful saving), and I need to look more into the disadvantages of having a cylindrical aquarium like that, but if everything works out I'm going for it.

Just imagine some lush plants and some lovely, giant pieces of driftwood in there nnnng <3 Though whoever shares the house with me would probably get tired of me hanging out in the one room all the time xD I'd want a couple more aquariums scattered around the house as well with other types of tropical fish.

Your Japanese tank sounds like it would be gorgeous, though <3 Pity about the Oscars, but I'm sure the goldies would be lovely, and those outdoor pond/pool setups are really cool =D


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Look at dis one: 
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=tank...w=125&start=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0,i:78
I wonder how many Gallons...
Or dis one, I think it disturbs the fish though:
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/blog/the-tank-builds-of-tanked-season2/image_large


----------



## mattoboy (Feb 4, 2012)

125 gallon with angels XD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

...I feel a little ridiculous, with everyone and all their huge big dream tanks of hundreds and hundreds of gallons....but...









The Fluval Chi is my dream tank, has been ever since it first came out when I was working at a local pet store. I'm just so in love with it <3
Personally I'm not much for big tanks....xD I used to have a 50 gallon set up, and as much fun it was and stocking flexibility it had, it turned into just a bit TOO much for me. xD Been there, done that, I enjoy my smaller tanks and my bettas a little more <3
The Fluval edge is pretty cool too though:









I'd love to have one one day as well~


----------



## Leonardo DaFINci (Jun 11, 2012)

If money wasnt an object, i would love to replace a wall in a future home with a giant aquarium! That would be INCREDIBLE!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

[email protected] first one is soo cool, but the link to the 2nd one didn't work..
@Lost..That is now my DreamTank!!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

lelei said:


> [email protected] first one is soo cool, but the link to the 2nd one didn't work..
> @Lost..That is now my DreamTank!!!


Really? It doesn't work? What about this one:http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...LL9T8XmAafK6wGMxbTzBg&ved=0CGEQ9QEwAw&dur=501


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

i would love to have an aquarium wall, with sharks.
I want betta barracks, a salt water reef tank and a piranha tank.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

@ Lost..Ah..ha..I know where that one came from 

So I found this one..for my Palace..U like!!

​


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Now I feel so lame with my little 10 gallon/20 gallon dream tanks...

If I had my way, I would grow gills and I would live in a 50,000 acre sorority tank. xD


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes, Lebron that one worked..haha..a Pinball machine.. cute


----------



## bananafish (Feb 9, 2012)

I love this one so much:
http://www.good.is/post/image-of-the-day-aquarium-phonebooth/


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Purple said:


> Now I feel so lame with my little 10 gallon/20 gallon dream tanks...
> 
> If I had my way, I would grow gills and I would live in a 50,000 acre sorority tank. xD


LOl..we might as well, as much as we love Fish!!;-)


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Did someone go overboard with this one..Not my Dreamtank..







mtank, but I found this..


----------



## Lost Eventide (Jun 30, 2012)

lelei said:


> @ Lost..Ah..ha..I know where that one came from
> 
> So I found this one..for my Palace..U like!!
> 
> ​



Yeah, the Living Color aquariums are all just absolutely beautiful <3 Sooner or later I'm going to inquire about how much it would cost to set one up (even though I'm not even in my own house yet, lol, gotta love college). If it's within $5-6k or so, I'll definitely go for it as a goal, though I'm not sure how much I'd be able to manage above that xD

That model is really pretty too <3 I just don't think I'd have a room big enough to fit it, haha!


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

Well my bedroom walls would ALL be fish tanks. I would just stock them with fancy goldfish!!! Hahahaha
Another thing is that one day I will have an indoor pond. It will border 2 walls of the living room and I will have (stinky) goldfish in there.
Also one day I want a huge fish tank that completely covers one wall. It will be enormous.....and all I will put in it is white sand, http://www.petco.com/product/118899...nt-Ruins-Collection.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch columns like this that stretch the length of the tank, and either a single black betta, or maybe some small, eerily lurking fish.
Also I just love my goldies so much so I just want a huge tank, and that's that!!!
But with lots of live plants. Lots and lots.


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

I would love a large (50gallons or so) salt water aquarium! *Drools*

What I would love for now, would be 2, 5 gallon heavily planted tanks :shock:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

If I had all the money in the world and an experienced offsider, I want this fish room exactly. Except my tanks would be filled with wild bettas, killifish and blue eyes. 

http://www.swisstropicals.com/Swisstropicals Fishroom.html

I just love how this is a functioning but also visually appealing fish room. One of the nicest I've seen.


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd love to have a huge goldfish aquarium/pond with a waterfall sort of filter thing. :0


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

I would die if I had this in my house....but then I would have to be resurrected so I could have it!!
http://www.modernarchitectureconcep...ome-glamour-filled-beautiful-indoor-fishpond/
@LebronTheBetta-Do you watch Tanked? Because I think both of those tanks were on that show. Hehe *Animal Planet Fanatic*


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, I do watch Tanked. But most of the time I miss it... :'( The pond in the house really looks pretty. I would do too if I had that! I also watch Gator Boys, Bad Dog, and other shows on there.


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Yea I miss it too, unfortunalty because I forget to record it. xD
I really miss my old koi pond that we left in Japan and that pond remineded me of it. I would kill for a tank bigger than 5 gallons right now.....


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I always thought this indoor pond was really cool

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMskk8xubw8&feature=related

Wouldn't want to have any drunken or clumsy guests around these kind of things though!


----------



## WildFlower (May 8, 2012)

Or a cat! Omg when I think of my cats and that tank, they would eat all the fish in a matter of minutes!


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Not really a tank but I would really love a swimming pond (swimming pool kept clean by aquatic plants)









Gives a whole new meaning to swimming with the fishes :-D


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Who wouldn't Want this one??..Ahhh..looks like heaven


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

And did








anyone see the "Fish Highway" Not for the size fish that's in there..but maybe for neons..would be cool


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

That would be a pain to clean.


----------



## Lost Eventide (Jun 30, 2012)

Unless it had some sort of high-pressure current system or something. Just get all the fish into a holding tank and send out a current that forces all the debris out of the "highway." Or at least that seems like it'd work.

Dunno what you'd do for something that's stuck to the sides though xD


----------



## CamsMom (Mar 24, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Mine would be like this church tank that ATM (from the show tanked) built. Except it would be just the tank, not the religion writings- as I have no problem with religions but I'm not religious myself. 

http://www.thechurchreport.com/index.cfm?objectID=137858


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

Okay mine would be the fluval chi and a large saltwater tank. Not super fancy, but both are something I could work to.


----------



## LizzyP (Jun 21, 2012)

Money was no object, right?

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...4rwKOWV0QGl0OmJBw&sqi=2&ved=0CGEQ9QEwAA&dur=0


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

If I ever had plans to live in a house rather than a flat in the city, I'd love a huge "nature aquarium" like that. However, I'm fairly certain that large of a tank would plunge straight through the floor in an apartment complex, so...I'll just stick to nanos for now.


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

If money and space were no object....

I would buy a 3,000 sq foot office space where I'm at now and turn it into a betta fish rescue-themed place with 55 gallon sororities on every wall in each room, desktop- fluvals with live plants for males put tables where people can adopt them, or just have fun watching.

Then I'd have my own little breeding room where 3 of the walls would be barracks...and an indoor koi pond in the main room!

And all of the fish-tanks would be linked to an aquaponics system in the warehouse where I could grow my food. Each tank would have a specific plant bed it would lead to, to help isolate and find a disease breakout should it ever happen.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

Jelly fish tank.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

laoshun said:


> Jelly fish tank.


Have you seen this yet? Friend of mine recently bought one, I think, but I haven't talked to him in a while so I can't tell you if it actually "works" or not.
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1497255984/desktop-jellyfish-tank


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

^ Yeah i saw something like that, he has a full functioning website or whatever. Its pretty interesting but I want a huge cylinder tank


----------



## millefiore (Jul 2, 2012)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_aqBfSMI-F6A/TPbHq__6WZI/AAAAAAAAAAw/PmGDJFdmauI/s1600/bar.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_aqBfSMI-F6A/TPbHjJBtjuI/AAAAAAAAAAs/fw3o-aOrS5w/s1600/walkwayaquarium.jpg
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_aqBfSMI-F6A/TPbHvIej2qI/AAAAAAAAAA0/2chXSLyjoBw/s1600/shark+tank.jpg
http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2005/2/aquarium_album/tank13.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4012/4237728807_81d157f908.jpg
So many dream tank set-ups... I'd probably feel like a Bond villain with the sharks but it'd certainly be a conversation starter. (Can I just admit to secretly wanting my own giant aquarium?)


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Saw this one on pinterest awhile back. How awesome is this?


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

mjoy79 said:


> Saw this one on pinterest awhile back. How awesome is this?


Would make a great sorority tank... xD


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Purple said:


> Would make a great sorority tank... xD


OMG! Imagine how many girls could go in there. They couldn't all have names xD


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

The largest tank in the world holds 8.5 million gallons. If every girl had 5 gallons, that would be... 1,700,000 betta fish.

Let's start a name list, guys! XD


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My dream tank construction starts today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR9TvdndzBA


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

deso said:


> Have you seen this yet? Friend of mine recently bought one, I think, but I haven't talked to him in a while so I can't tell you if it actually "works" or not.
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1497255984/desktop-jellyfish-tank


 
My daughter has one of those, they are very cool;-)


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

mjoy79 said:


> Saw this one on pinterest awhile back. How awesome is this?


I'd be nervous sleeping under all the water, pressing down on all that glass. I think I am happy with my ten gallon for now.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Anything from ATM. I LOVE Tanked


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

xShainax said:


> Anything from ATM. I LOVE Tanked


me too


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lelei said:


> @ Lost..Ah..ha..I know where that one came from
> 
> So I found this one..for my Palace..U like!!
> 
> ​


is thAT IN A HOUSE!!!!:shock:


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

bananafish said:


> I love this one so much:
> http://www.good.is/post/image-of-the-day-aquarium-phonebooth/


They did that on TANKED< the show on Animal Planet.The people create AMAZING acrylic aquariums at hundreds of thousands of gallons.

Here is the link to their page, be sure to check it out!!!!!!:-D

http://animal.discovery.com/tv/tanked/

LOOK AT ALL THOSE AMAZING TANKS!!

They first come up with a design, make the acrylic and molds and decor, add substrate, water, filters, heaters, and air bubblers and then they go pick out their fish from their PERSONAL collections. It is AMAZIng!

They do saltwater, freshwater and brackish.


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

I've always wanted a pillar aquarium ever since I saw one on "Cribs"...
It's a bit like this one except smaller.....


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

lelei said:


> And did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is awesome! It could go from room to room haha, except the fish wouldn't be comfortable, unless there was 55 gallon tanks in every room where they could swim too:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

AMAZING !


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

xshainax said:


> anything from atm. I love tanked


agree!!
Xd


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

kinda cute, but sad for fish
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=pict...8&start=18&ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:23,s:18,i:203


----------



## SpookyTooth (Dec 23, 2011)

Personally my dream tank would be a 20 gallon long, divided in two through the use of a cobblestone wall (planted with java moss) and planted to such a degree that it'd never need a filter. I'd have one of my bettas either side with a school of corydoras or lots of red cherry shrimp.

A girl can dream... that may be achievable one day but right now? Nope heh.


----------

